# UtiLity robbery !!!



## Mazda250 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone help us, we are renting a country house near Siena (here for work reasons), and we are astounded at the outrageous charges for gas, electricity, and water! Can anyone tell me if there are cheaper alternatives out here please ? Our gas is supplied via Befyin and with no heating we have just recieved a 2 month bill for 824 euro ! This is purely for heating the water. There are 4 of us on average in the house and we only shower(not baths) daily, and keep washing machine usage to a minimum .
Please help......


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In July you paid €824? Propane or mains gas? If it was propane are you sure they didn't just fill the tank?

This time of year the cost for hot water heating should be pretty close to zero. The washing machine is normally hooked up to a cold water tap and heats it's own water. 

The obvious answer is to add a solar hotwater system which wouldn't cost more then you just paid. But you're renting.


----------



## Sonjait (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, 

where near Siena are you? We are in Sinalunga!


----------

